# 76942 with regional anesthesia (not post-op pain block).



## betsycpcp (May 22, 2018)

When the only anesthesia for a procedure is regional so it is being billed with an ASA code (such as 01810), is 76942 supposed to be billed for the ultrasound guidance?  I know 76942 is billed with nerve block codes (644xx) for post-op pain management, but what about with an ASA code?  I've never run across this until recently and can't find anything to say if it's correct or not.  It seems like the ultrasound might be included but I can't find anything that says so.

Thanks


----------



## awilson (Jun 7, 2018)

I say it’s included and eveyone I’ve asked for their opinion has agreed that it should not be billed when the main anesthetic is a regional. Our system won’t let us code 76942 without a “parent code”. I know it’s not technically an add on anymore, but they still want to see it billed with the block. Hope this helps.


----------



## betsycpcp (Jun 14, 2018)

Didn't see this until today---this does help.  I wish I knew where to find official guidance but what you're saying makes sense to me.  Thanks


----------



## diznetink30 (May 15, 2020)

I know this is almost 2 years ago but I am trying to find some concrete guidance on this too and finding it very difficult. I have a group that bills 76942 when the primary mode of anesthesia is regional but trying to locate info to see if it is allowed or not. I don't think it is but how can we know for sure when there is no guidance out there to tell us? Any help would be greatly appreciated if anyone sees this. 

Thanks!


----------

